

Random Things I Learned at Y Combinator - kumarski
http://kumar.vc/2013/07/15/random-things-i-learned-at-ycombinator/

======
kumarski
Probably should have titled it 'pseudo-random.' Forgive the transgression.

------
wasd
You mention a lot of stuff regarding wireless. Did you learn this from YC/HN
directly or while you were in it?

~~~
kumarski
A bit of both.

When I had met my cofounder, I knew very little about the wireless industry. I
had the naievety of diving in and trying.

I learned quite a bit from reading the book I mentioned and then got more
hands on knowledge during the program from both alums and introductions made
by YC alums etc..

------
bifrost
> Build your product and talk to your customers.

That is indeed excellent advice.

